# Algerian Arabic:  مليح



## Arabic Guru

Salaam brothers and sisters from Algeria.

Do you say مليح instead of منيح, and in what context do you use this word?

Thanks.


----------



## Hemza

عليكم السلام يا اخي

Although I'm not Algerian, I know about the usage of this word: it's used to say "good", and "منيح" doesn't exist in North Africa .

For example, if you ask "وش راك" (one of the ways to say "how are you" in Algerian) the person can reply you "مليح".
It's also used in another context, like "حجة مليحة" which means "a good thing".


----------



## Arabic Guru

Hemza said:


> عليكم السلام يا اخي
> It's also used in another context, like "حاجة مليحة" which means "a good thing".



Thanks Hamza.


----------



## Mayoucha

Hemza said:


> it's used to say "good"
> It's also used in another context, like "حجة مليحة" which means "a good thing".


You're quite right Hemza 


Arabic Guru said:


> Salaam brothers and sisters from Algeria.
> Do you say مليح instead of منيح, and in what context do you use this word?
> Thanks.


Hi Arabic Guru , 
Yes this term is widely used in Algeria especially in Algiers, and it always means “Good”,“Well”.
There is also another word "أَنْتِيكْ anteek" that stands for “good” (possibly very good) and it’s a fairly common word. 
However I’ve never heard anyone say: "منيح".  Hmmm, perhaps this is coming from someone who talks through his nose or who has a bad cold.
By the way, I like this picture, your new avatar


----------



## Arabic Guru

Hi Mayoucha  
Thank you very much! It was a perfect explanation. For this word " أنتييك ", first time I see it. I think it could be equivalent to عال العال. And this is interesting, because someone would say that it's derived from the word " antique". For منيح and مليح, we use both of them here, and منيح is a famous word than مليح.
Do you use مليح also for something "beautiful"?


> perhaps this is coming from someone who talks through his nose or who has a bad cold


Ya! it could be, instead of saying مليح he said منيح because he was sick and upset. 


> By the way, I like this picture, your new avatar


 احترامي لكِ يا وردة المنتدى


----------



## Hemza

Arabic Guru said:


> Hi Mayoucha
> Thank you very much! It was a perfect explanation. For this word " أنتييك ", first time I see it. I think it could be equivalent to عال العال. And this is interesting, because someone would say that it's derived from the word " antique".



Me too, I never saw nor heard this word before.



Arabic Guru said:


> Do you use مليح also for something "beautiful"?



Hello القورو العربية  , I think (some) Algerians say "shabab" to say "beautiful" (as my best friend told me). And some others use "zeen/zeena" like us in Morocco.


----------



## Arabic Guru

Hemza said:


> Hello عربي قورو , I think (some) Algerians say "shabab" to say "beautiful" (as my best friend told me). And some others use "zeen/zeena" like us in Morocco.


Salamaat Hamza 

Oh! I see, but  المليحة in Arabic FuS7aa means the "beautiful".


----------



## Hemza

Arabic Guru said:


> Salamaat Hamza
> 
> Oh! I see, but  المليحة in Arabic FuS7aa means the "beautiful".



You mean it's a synonym of "الجمال"? I didn't know, thanks


----------



## Arabic Guru

Yep! جميل - وسيم


----------



## Mayoucha

Arabic Guru said:


> Do you use مليح also for something "beautiful"?


Hi Arabic Guru, and Hamza ,
  For "Beautiful" we use generally "شَابَّة" , acctually, It all depends on the region, as Hemza said.


Arabic Guru said:


> I think it could be equivalent to عال العال


Yes, I think so, عال العال"" could be equivalent to " أنتييك "



Arabic Guru said:


> احترامي لكِ يا وردة المنتدى


 Thank you very much, it's kind of you


----------



## tounsi51

Do you also use mli7 like in the expression "mesh mli7"  ? Equivalent of "3eeb"


----------



## Mayoucha

Hi tounsi51 ,
 Absolutely,  we say : "mesh mli7" "مش مليحْ".
This specific phrase always comes in negative form, and used to express “it’s not good” or “it’s bad”.


----------



## Arabic Guru

Thank you Mayoucha


----------



## Zoghbi

Hello everybody,



> Yes this term is widely used in Algeria especially in Algiers, and it always means “Good”,“Well”.



Absolutly not, this term isn't specific to Algiers at all it's the only one used in all the country (espect very closes areas to central tunisia like Tebessa and ouadi souf where they say "bahi") even in Morroco near our border.

And if we talk about synonyms we have several terms in our traditionnal speak (زين ،لا باس به، طيّب،صحىح،...) I 'm not one of those who thinks that it's a good thing to underscore this new language popular among young people wich have so many obscur expressions and french words.


----------



## Mayoucha

Hi Zoghbi,  
In Western Algeria (Oran, Tiaret, Tissemsilt…), they all say غايَة, one thing is for sure, my family is from there, and they don’t use مليح
 In the East also, in Setif, people use the word "bahi", "bahia" 
  In Greater and Lesser Kabylia, they use العَليتْ.... 
And I've never said "this term  is specific to Algiers", but rather "*this term is widely used in Algeria"* especially in Algiers


----------



## aline 4

Hello every body
it seems to me that the 2 idioms are the same .
in algeria they use مليح or لا با س
in middle east /syria/ palastine ....they ask /HOW ARE YOUة? /the answer lمنيح /باللغة العامية 

اما مليح ومليحة بالفصحي تعني جميل 
اthank you.


----------

